# Baby Girl



## jcdeboever (Mar 15, 2016)

Birthday girl getting fat






Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 15, 2016)

She's not fat.  She's big boned.  Lol


----------



## tirediron (Mar 15, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> She's not fat.  She's big boned furred.  Lol


 FTFY


----------



## Derrel (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah...a few of us have grown a bit paunchy as we've aged...


----------



## tirediron (Mar 15, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Yeah...a few of us have grown a bit paunchy as we've aged...


I prefer to think that in the spirit of environmentalism and energy conservation I've increased my personal 'R' value.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 15, 2016)

no, she's fat.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 15, 2016)

Braineack said:


> no, she's fat.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 15, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Birthday girl getting fat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus man, make her eat a salad or something green.


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 15, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> She's not fat.  She's big boned.  Lol



Haaaaaaaaaaaa.  Oh no you did....nt.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 15, 2016)

She takes after her owners. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 15, 2016)

Weird halo around her body... Cell phone... 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 15, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Weird halo around her body... Cell phone...
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Probably stressing the floor underneath her.. lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodsman (Mar 16, 2016)

Love it


----------

